# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Les chouinards

## Jul Marston

Parfois, par curiosité, je mate le sommaire d'anciens numéros et y trouvent des canards chouinant pour obtenir tel ou tel article ; c'est moi qui ne l'ai pas vue ou une fonction permettant de les repérer sans me farcir chaque ancien numéro un à un existe ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

A priori pas de fonction pour les repérer facilement, au pire s'ils veulent vraiment accéder à l'article ils peuvent passer sur le fofo pour réclamer encore plus  ::P:

----------


## Jul Marston

Un moment, croyant qu'on pouvait les choisir, je comptais lâcher mes bitcoincoins à ceux qui me feraient une belle lettre de motivation bien geignarde

----------


## Frypolar

Il me semble que la rédac prévoyait un endroit où on trouverait une liste de chouineurs. Je ne sais pas où ça en est. Il y a un topic pour les retours sur le site dans la section Le Site Web  :;):

----------


## Flad

En fait il suffit de parcourir le sommaire des numéros. S'il y a un chouineur sur un article, il y a un pti icone de doigt levé en face :

----------


## Jul Marston

Oui, ça je sais, mais aller lire au hasard les sommaires d'il y a deux ans au cas où un chouinard désespérerait de lire un ancien article, ça vire à l'altruisme besogneux

----------


## Flad

> Oui, ça je sais, mais aller lire au hasard les sommaires d'il y a deux ans au cas où un chouinard désespérerait de lire un ancien article, ça vire à l'altruisme besogneux


My bad, j'avais lu trop vite.

----------


## Zodex

Même si ce topic n'a rien à faire dans cette section, je me permets d'appuyer cette demande en l'honneur du pauvre hère qui chouine dans le numéro 368. Et j'ai même plus de bitcoincoins pour lui.  :haha:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Même si ce topic n'a rien à faire dans cette section, je me permets d'appuyer cette demande en l'honneur du pauvre hère qui chouine dans le numéro 368. Et j'ai même plus de bitcoincoins pour lui.


J'ai fait ma BA du coup !  :^_^:

----------

